# Low-lying fog machine at Wal-Mart



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Has anyone heard anything about the performance of this fogger? 
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...ct_id=4933779&sourceid=0100000032573917402498
I suspect that the ice tray would need to be refilled often. My need is for a fairly small area of my front yard, more for accent than total fog coverage. I thought I had seen a video of this fogger in action recently, but can't recall where that was. Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The only video I've seen is of a similar product in the link below. While both are 400-watt machines, I can't imagine the Gemmy can produce similar results over a long period of time given what looks to be the more limited ice capacity of that unit. But who knows...it might be great. It sure is a lot cheaper. A standard 400-watt machine and a PVC chiller would be cheaper still and last longer but of course it's not compact.

http://www.americandj.com/product.asp?ProductIDNumber=1332&cat=Fog_Machines


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Imagine putting an Ice filled PVC with that! VERY chilly fog...? How cold can fog get before it stops being fog?


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Boy, if they'd used any less light in that video, it would have been "UFO sighting" level! 

I'd feel much better about buying that thing had they used enough light that you could see what was going on, and where the floor was.

I can buy a crapload of ice, PVC, ice coolers and a kickass fogger for $260...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Torgen said:


> Boy, if they'd used any less light in that video, it would have been "UFO sighting" level!
> 
> I'd feel much better about buying that thing had they used enough light that you could see what was going on, and where the floor was.
> 
> I can buy a crapload of ice, PVC, ice coolers and a kickass fogger for $260...


LOL That was excellent Torgen 

No doubt it's way too expensive. I only posted because I had seen the vid.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Has anyone ever used any of the ice fog machines? I am not sure whether to buy one or to just get a new fogger and build my own cooler for it. I 'm thinking the ice chamber on those ice foggers are just to small for any decent fog output ?

Since my good 'ole fogger broke I need to invest in something soon.
Thanks for any advice in this most important of haunting tools


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

I wrote to them about the amount of ice it holds this is what they replied:

Thank you for your interest in Gemmy products! The Low Lying Fog
Machine holds approximately 2 6oz cups of ice.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

I wonder how it would work with dry ice?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I had one of these in my hand yesterday. Our walmart has them for 38.00 bucks. 400 whatt fogger. Low lying. I see them pouring in a huge cup of ice on the pic on the box. I have four 700 whatt foggers so put this one back on the shelf. Ok maybe today I will go grab one of them. Take pics of the test and shout to yall later today.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

On another forum, someone said they bought one, tested it, and took it right back. It only holds a little ice, and under testing the fogger needed refilling in slightly less than 40 minutes. It wasn't that great a low lying fog either by all reports. How good could it be anyway, it's the amount of time the fog is exposed to chilling in the expansion chamber that determines how well it stays low. There's just not enough room in so small a unit to make it happen.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, everyone, for the info. The performance sounds about what I expected from a small chiller box, but one could always hope...


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I just bought this it works ok on a scale 1 to 10 i give it a 6.5 works best if u have a timer with it and have it run for 10 secs every 30 secs and the fog stays good to the ground.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

lotus can you post a video please. i would like to see as i am sure others would as well.


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

I bought the ground fogger which is sold at party city here is the video: 
halloween :: ground fogger video by dragonflame834 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid47.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid47.photobucket.com/albums/f199/dragonflame834/halloween/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@f199/dragonflame834/halloween/100_0488


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

dragon flame said:


> I bought the ground fogger which is sold at party city here is the video:
> http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f199/dragonflame834/halloween/?action=view&current=100_0488.flv


That looks fabulous! How much did you spend?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, that looks pretty good! What on-time and interval time would you recommend?


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

It's not that amazing the video makes it look better but I did buy for 38$? I will make new video soon.


----------



## gps (Jun 27, 2006)

Does anyone know if this fogger will work with dry ice instead of ice cubes?


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

Check out this other thread: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3577&page=14


----------

